# Loose tilt wheel lock



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

This morning the tilt wheel lock started not locking in place. Place it in lock, and the first tiny bump it would drop, allowing full tilt and tele. I got to work and checked it, there is a lock nut on the right side of the column that I was just able to get a 10mm Gearwrench on and tighten it maybe 1/2 turn. Seems good now. Anyone else had this? It latched good for the 6 weeks I've had it, seems to have loosened up very sudden. I always tilt the wheel every time I get out of the car, seems like I should be able to do that. Input? Should I get the dealer to look at it? Thanks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Big Grouch said:


> This morning the tilt wheel lock started not locking in place. Place it in lock, and the first tiny bump it would drop, allowing full tilt and tele. I got to work and checked it, there is a lock nut on the right side of the column that I was just able to get a 10mm Gearwrench on and tighten it maybe 1/2 turn. Seems good now. Anyone else had this? It latched good for the 6 weeks I've had it, seems to have loosened up very sudden. I always tilt the wheel every time I get out of the car, seems like I should be able to do that. Input? Should I get the dealer to look at it? Thanks.




Big Grouch,
I have replied to your PM but I would just like to reiterate myself and say that I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

big grouch, i've seen this over the years and mean no insult but are you a "big" guy? if so the load getting out of the vehicle being forced onto the steering wheel can loosen the locking nuts.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoping it's nothing serious. Hopefully it was a loose nut that didn't get tightened at the factory. Keep us updated!


----------

